# ☆Monocled cobra Morphs



## Marcin_K (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Iam curious interesing who expect any morphs of naja kaouthia in 2014 years and what morphs probably it will be.
Iam looking for all morphs , now I have only albino, granite and suphan&hets and need sunsets, lavender, pure leucistics and other combos. 
Thanks all for informations and contact to breeders of monocled.

Iam looking for too naja atra albino and naja spuatatrix, samarensis.

Iam expect in 2014

★high contrast albino monocled

★dh suphan albino

★naja anchieate

★naja nubiae

★naja melanouca 

Contct by pm

Greetings


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Email: ecoanimalencounters.co.uk - Tom Charlton has _N. kaouthia_ eggs. Suphan etc....

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I should have Suphans, het. Suphans, Amel. Suphans, Orange-Pastels, Granites and Golds by early next year. As Dave mentioned, I have one clutch already in the incubator, due to hatch early Feb. Check out the following album to get an idea of what I have - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.238852149617753.1073741865.147499568753012&type=1

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Rhodes (Mar 1, 2012)

*Naja*

Looking at leucis for me :notworthy:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi

I might be interested, depending if I can convince the wife:bash: she's not a lover of cobra's. Still give me a shout when they hatch


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

im curious not dealing with dwa directly i understand snakes are venomous from the moment they pop though the shell but when moving the eggs into the incubator do u need to wear gloves..... like is it possible for an unborn fairly developed baby to bite through the egg shell/skin ??


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> im curious not dealing with dwa directly i understand snakes are venomous from the moment they pop though the shell but when moving the eggs into the incubator do u need to wear gloves..... like is it possible for an unborn fairly developed baby to bite through the egg shell/skin ??


They are fully loaded as babies, but they can't bite through their shell (unless it's already pipped).


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Tom 

Give me a shout when they hatch. The wife relented. Well more a case of bartering, she gets a couple of Emma Grzonkowski prints and I can get a couple more beasties :2thumb:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Will do. Can you send me a quick email to [email protected] so I have your email address. I can then send over details and photos of what comes out. Only two weeks in to incubation, so at least another 35 days left!


----------

